
Why Is the Cosecant “Co”? - hyperpallium
http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?t=16899#p472686
======
ErotemeObelus
Internet forum threads are underrated depositories of Wisdom. We need people
to submit more of them on HN.

